# 2008 Merc ProKicker 9.9 4 stroke hard starting when cold



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

It has been hard starting when cold since new. Thought it would get better after break in, but almost 3 years later, still the same. Have to give it a couple pumps of the throttle in neutral before you crank, still takes a couple tries, still runs rough for a bit until warm. Change and gap plugs every season, Got a call in to take it in since it is still under warranty. Yet I am curious if anyone has had a similar problem and has a solution.

Thanks


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

a friend had the same issue,needed a carb adjustment


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

On walleyecentral.com there is plenty of discussion on drilling out a brass button and turning the fuel mixture screw an 1/8 turn to get richer mix.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Interesting. I have the 9.9 Big Foot & it runs sweet. I've found that it floods easily and I am careful not to squeeze the bulb or choke it if it's hot out. I think the gas goes up the hose anyhow if it's hot just from expansion. If I don't choke when hot, but squeeze the bulb when cold it always starts by the third time I hit the starter and then settles right down and runs smoothly.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

What year is your bigfoot 9.9? You may be comparing apples (Merc made) with oranges (2005 and newer merc 9.9 made by tohatsu).


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Ohiojmjm

Very true. I was going to mention that in my original thread. Yet my original kicker on the boat was a 2003 and we used to have a 16ft with a 96 Merc 9.9. They all had problems now that I think of it.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

ohiojmj said:


> What year is your bigfoot 9.9? You may be comparing apples (Merc made) with oranges (2005 and newer merc 9.9 made by tohatsu).


Mine is a 2008 and whoever made it it purrs and starts easily. You can hardly hear it running. It's on a 2003 Sweetwater 18' fishing pontoon boat.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Mine purrs softly and runs smooth, but is a PIA sometimes when starting it. Turn key, choke it, cranks for a minute, I stop, do it all over, third time is a charm. seems like a long routine compared to turning key on my optimax.

I do have a T in the gas line downstream from the primer bulb. It's not that bad for me to want to tinker with the carb adjustments.


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

ohiojmj, sounds the same as mine. Well, it is still under warranty so see what they can come up with. May be a couple weeks before they get me in.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

ohiojmj said:


> Mine purrs softly and runs smooth, but is a PIA sometimes when starting it. Turn key, choke it, cranks for a minute, I stop, do it all over, third time is a charm. seems like a long routine compared to turning key on my optimax.
> 
> I do have a T in the gas line downstream from the primer bulb. It's not that bad for me to want to tinker with the carb adjustments.


My 9.9 Bigfoot starts and runs the same way. It's a brand new 2011 model. My Optimax starts within 3 seconds of turning the key. It's a 2008 model. Must be the nature of the beast of a Merc 4 stroke.


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Hmmm, seems to be a common issue. Still waiting to get it in to the mechanic.


----------

